# Picked up a 2007 800 Renegade



## wbwayne00 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all I just picked up a 2007 800 renegade. I sold my 2008 bruteforce 650i and got this and had $600 still in my pocket. Anything I need to know about these machines? New to Can am but have heard nothing but good things. It has 890 miles on it runs strong and lots more power all stock than my brute had. Not sure I got a fair deal I paid $5K for it is that reasonable?

Wayne


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal to me! Keep up with the maintainance and you will have very little issues and a real tough bike.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

only thing i can say bout the 07 model is the visco lok doesnt engage as fast as the newer ones (08 and up)


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Visco lock is over rated. My visco lock hasn't worked in a long time, the 3 wheel wonder still gets the job done though! LOL

The 06-08's are relatively the same engagement, the 09 is a little better, and the 2010's are a dramatic improvement. Or that is my understanding of all of it.


----------



## wbwayne00 (Aug 30, 2010)

So should I mod or stay stock??


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

mod that bad boy.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ull get alot of opinions on that guestion. what do u consider mods? if u want reliable jus stay away from big lifts and engine work but id always go with tires snorks springs ect


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Reliabity all depends on maintainance and the amount of work done "over" stock.

I wouldn't go any larger than 30" tires, a simple pipe lift will get the job done, and some good clutching. That will give you a good all around bike that should be just as reliable as stock. There are plenty of snorkel options out there as well.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like u found a pretty good deal imo...

Those gades are nice machines!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on the new toy!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Gade + Tires + Snorkles = MEAN!!! Don't forget bout some wicked exhaust, sounds amazing on a Gade.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

ENJOY!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree, you got a good deal and im sure you will have tons of fun! Definitly a upgrade from a 650 brute


----------



## wbwayne00 (Aug 30, 2010)

Any input as in exhaust? I was thinking Muzzy??


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Muzzy or HMF duals


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

LTE DUALS!!!!!! they sound AMAZING!!!!!! LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x2 on the lte ..


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

lte is what i meant, im an idiot


----------

